# I am so happy



## baljeetpurwaha (Aug 16, 2011)

Now a days in the library knitting club started we all women get together and share our knowledge. In UK London Ealing area


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

What good news to learn that you have a good group for working together and pooling your knitting knowledge. Enjoy!


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

Great fun! I wish I could join.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fantastic,a great way to meet people with the same interests,to learn and swap ideas,i am so glad you are happy.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

That's wonderful! I hope you enjoy this new group.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Good for you. :thumbup:


----------



## Ellicks (Mar 23, 2011)

I joined a knitting group a few week's ago and I enjoy it so much and can't wait for Tuesdays to come around. I have met lovely friends and so I am happy too! Well done and so glad you are happy.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

So glad to hear that . I love my knitting group in the local library - just a 10 minute walk away . You are sure to make friends and get and give help and advice .
Hace fun .


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Our Friday craft group meet in LLandaff North library(which is actually in Gabalfa.....go figure)The best two hours of the week.Lindseymary


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

I too go to a knitting group in our local library and find everyone so helpful and keen to share knowledge, patterns and wool xx


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Glad you have a nice group to knit with.


----------



## pinkeyelash (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi Baljeet, I live in Ealing. Which library & when please? Thanks Annie


----------

